
Show HN: Index – Organize Everything - brionicle
https://indexapp.com
======
HenriNext
The idea seems good, and congrats on the launch!

However, after you've worked so hard on this, it seems silly not to put more
effort on the website: the description of the app is minimal, and you don't
even have screenshots.

By spending 1 day on the site you could probably reap double the results of
the previous 60 days of work.

~~~
brionicle
That's important advice- I'll take it to heart. It's really hard to change the
dev schedule (with 3 guys supporting 6 clients until funding closes), but I
totally agree and will elevate the threat level on web landing.

~~~
HenriNext
Btw investors are also going to check your website, and even though they'd try
to stay objective and focus on core (team, idea, market blah blah) the
appearance of website will have at least subconscious effect on their image
about your company, and thus on the valuation.

In that way "investing" bit more on your website may increase the investment
on your company.

~~~
brionicle
I see your point. Will address this asap.

------
brionicle
Hiii!

I just released a fledgling 1.0 of Index- a personal productivity platform
that gives you a dashboard for the world of digital content.

You use browser and mobile share extensions to save and #tag anything from
anywhere. Then you can use the web, mobile, or desktop clients to search,
rearrange, and share the content you've saved. You can also use (and develop!)
/commands to access and manipulate external services. The idea is its an evil
genius control panel, but for nice people.

More about the build: This is 3 people (and a part time contractor)'s work
over 2 months in preparation for launch at Disrupt. Was the most physically
and emotionally damaging thing I've done in my life, but also the most
rewarding. Truly. If you're curious about tech, from back to front: MongoDB,
Redis, AWS Elastic Beanstalk, Node microservices wrapped in Docker, Swift,
Java, React/Redux and Electron on the clients. Tons of services providers for
management- love paying subscriptions for my problems to be someone else's
job.

Worked as an engineer in popular startups my whole adult life while collecting
knowledge, but I'm a first time CEO (CTO too I guess..?). Still feels funny to
say. We've been bootstrapped off contract income from my previous agency (and
my former savings account) and have been approached by enough investors that
taking a seed round and putting 110% of our time into Index could be a wise
decision.

I will treasure any advice from people who have been here before, or have
feedback about the company and product. Thanks for looking.

~~~
justinsoong
all the best man, downloading it now will give it a spin

~~~
brionicle
Very kind of you. :)

------
alphydan
Why is it necessary to download the mobile app and register with it just to
test drive the web app?

You lost me there.

------
phoobot
I like the idea, but I would prefer not to share all this information and
instead store an encrypted index, that I can e.g. put in a dropbox.

~~~
brionicle
And if we encrypted all your stored data reset, you'd be interested? Its
something we want to do later this year.

------
synapse0
Why is this on Show, as opposed to being in Show New? Can anyone shed some
light or point me to external resources about this? Thanks!

~~~
HenriNext
Actually it's on both.

The 'show' has recent top submissions, selected and sorted by ranking
algorithm [1], and 'show new' has all recent submissions, sorted in reverse
chronological order.

[1] [https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-
ranking...](https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-ranking-
algorithm-works-1d9b0cf2c08d)

